# Firebox Intake?



## Dieseltech86 (Jan 3, 2021)

I have been reading threads for awhile now and was given an opportunity to DIY my very own legit smoker. I'm in the home stretch and trying to decide on my fire box intake. 

It seems that I have had very good test runs with just cracking the door but I have children and think it'll be a bit safer to have the door latched at all times. 

My thoughts are to place a 5-6" hole at the base of the door and make a plate on threaded rod that will screw in/out to control the airflow. 

My tank is a 120gal @ 24"dia and the firebox was cut 24" long (including the dome). I essentially used the Primitive Pits idea for the "Babe" smoker.  The firebox opening is 100sq. in.  and my stack is 40" of 4.5" EMT.

Any ideas??


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 3, 2021)

Leaving the firebox door open anywhere from a crack to a few inches is the best method of heat management on my SQ36, Once I'm setup and rolling smoke I hardly ever touch the vents anymore. Whether the box is open a inch or two or fully closed, kids aren't going to want to touch or bump into it, it'll burn on contact. RAY


----------



## Dieseltech86 (Jan 3, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Leaving the firebox door open anywhere from a crack to a few inches is the best method of heat management on my SQ36, Once I'm setup and rolling smoke I hardly ever touch the vents anymore. Whether the box is open a inch or two or fully closed, kids aren't going to want to touch or bump into it, it'll burn on contact. RAY


Yes, I agree with you 100%. I just know boys with a stick seem to be always itching to poke it in a fire. If they can't "see" it the appeal might be reduced somewhat.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 3, 2021)

Dieseltech86 said:


> Yes, I agree with you 100%. I just know boys with a stick seem to be always itching to poke it in a fire. If they can't "see" it the appeal might be reduced somewhat.



Yeah, there's always that! Meant to say, looks like you did a great job on your build, nice work! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2021)

I believe it works best to have an inlet lower on the door like you are saying but also on the top about the same level as the opening from firebox to cook chamber.  Can't say why exactly but if I remember correctly 

 daveomak
  has mentioned it in several other builds,  maybe he will chime in and explain. 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2021)

Look in reverse flow builds... there is a tutorial at the top of page that explains it. 

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 3, 2021)

You can see on my SQ36 there a sliding vent at the bottom of the firebox, one on each side





A butterfly vent at the bottom of your firebox door might work fine, my vents are below the FB grate. You can also see in the picture three vents on the cook chamber, there's another three on the other side, I've never done a cook with any of them open, here's a better pic showing a couple






I'll PM Dave to see if he's around, when it comes to offset builds he's the best. RAY


----------



## Dieseltech86 (Jan 3, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> You can see on my SQ36 there a sliding vent at the bottom of the firebox, one on each side
> View attachment 478398
> 
> A butterfly vent at the bottom of your firebox door might work fine, my vents are below the FB grate. You can also see in the picture three vents on the cook chamber, there's another three on the other side, I've never done a cook with any of them open, here's a better pic showing a couple
> ...


Thank you for the insight!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 4, 2021)

DT86,  morning..... 
Having upper and lower air inlets in the FB, do wonders for controlling heat in the Cook Chamber and reducing the consumption of fuel used in cooking....   The upper air inlet, directly across from the FB/CC connection also helps to even out the temperature across the food grate...
The lower inlet controls the temperature of the fire while the upper inlet moves heat from the FB into the CC...
It's been tested and proven by the many members that helped in the development of ....
*Standard Reverse Flow Smoker Calculator... by DaveOmak and others*

Click on this link....






						Standard Reverse Flow Smoker Calculator... by DaveOmak and others... Ready to use..  rev5.. 6/19/15.
					

Here's to "Alien BBQ" and the folks that first put the calculator together and "1728 Software Systems" for this great "Circle Calculator" and all the folks at "SmokingMeatForums", with a special shout out to Ribwizzard, that contributed their ideas and feedback while this thing was coming...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 4, 2021)

Below are good ideas members came up with for regulating the air...
Both work very well....


----------



## Dieseltech86 (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you guys for the ideas! Had a first cook yesterday,  turned out great!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks real good from where I'm sitting, nice work! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 5, 2021)

Yep, looks like a winner for sure! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## Dieseltech86 (Jan 16, 2021)

This is what I came up with for my intake. I used a brake chamber pushrod, clevis and machine roller. I welded in the clevis nut support tube with wide peices of 1/4" plate to direct the air down towards the base of the fire. I have not used a grate but want to try one. I still haven't done the upper holes yet. I did a butt hot and fast and it turned out wonderful.  Got it done in 5.5 hrs @ 300 degrees. I used much less wood with the vent in place. I felt that a lot of energy was wasted out the top by cracking the door.


----------



## Dieseltech86 (Feb 11, 2021)

I got the upper intake completed. Ran the smoker for 10.5 hrs on a brisket cook and it did well.


----------



## Dieseltech86 (Oct 29, 2021)

I finally got it done and moved out of the garage to it's final resting place!


----------

